# Xtra Weekend Verarsche?



## GnoLL (13 November 2010)

Hallo liebe Forenunser,

da ich selbst momentan ratlos bin, wende ich mich mal an euch. Vor kurzem wurde ich permanent von einer Nummer angerufen, die sich letztendlich wohl als die der Telekom herausstellte ( 08003301043 ). Als ich dann irgendwann den Anruf entgegennahm, wurde mir im darauffolgenden Gespräch etwas über den im Titel genannten Tarif erzählt und ich bekam das Angebot, diesen einen Monat zu testen. Dies lehnte ich mit der Begründung ab, dass ich per Telefonat nichts buchen oder kaufen möchte.
Leider ließ die Frau am anderen Ende der Leitung nicht locker und sagte, dass ich den Tarif einen Monat kostenlos testen könnte und er von selbst wieder auslaufen würde. Schön und gut, ich sagte zu, das war wohl ein Fehler.
Da mein Handy ca. 2-3 Wochen leer war, konnten sie mir erst gestern 5 Euro abbuchen, ob wohl ich den Tarif ja eigentlich nur testen wollte mit dem Zusatz, dass ich nicht kündigen muss. Zusätzlich erhielt ich gestern eine Besätigungsmail von der Nummer 2202:
"Vielen Dank für die Buchung von Xtra Weekend. Die Option steht Ihnen in Kürze nach Erhalt dieser SMS zur Verfügung. Viel Spass beim Telefonieren."

Was muss ich tun, um das Abo wieder loszuwerden? Ich fühle mich leicht verarscht, werde ich momentan tatsächlich von der Telekom abgezockt?!

MfG GnoLL

PS: Falls ich irgendetwas nicht erwähnt habe, was von Bedeutung sein könnte, sprecht mich drauf an.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2010)

*AW: Xtra Weekend Verarsche?*

Ruf doch mal bei der Hotline an. Ich habe da mit der Telekom fast durchgängig gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In der Regel sollte sich das klären lassen.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2010)

*AW: Xtra Weekend Verarsche?*



GnoLL schrieb:


> Xtra Weekend


Tarifoptionen | Telekom



Heiko schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal bei der Hotline an. Ich habe da mit der Telekom fast durchgängig gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In der Regel sollte sich das klären lassen.


Sehe ich auch so, am besten gleich hier: http://www.t-mobile.de/mobilfunk-kundencenter/0,21316,14220-_,00.html?WT.svl=100! T-Mobile setzt Caller ein (auch externe), die hier und da mal vergessen ein Häkchen zu setzen. Über deine Nummer lässt sich feststellen, auf welche Art und durch wen der Tarif beworben und abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## kasawubu (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Auch ich wurde permanent angerufen und habe auf (sehr penetrantes) Drängen der Call-Center-Angestellten den Tarif gebucht. Auf mehrere Nachfragen sagte sie, dass bei der Buchung keine Grundgebühren auf mich zukommen und auch, dass ich keinen Mindestbetrag auf meiner Prepaidkarte haben muss, was sich jedoch als gelogen rausgestellt hat.
Ich bin seit Jahren Telekom Kundin und war bisher zufrieden und bin dadurch jetzt nur noch mehr enttäuscht. Ich kann nur jedem abraten irgendwas am Telefon zu buchen und den Call-Center-Idioten zu glauben.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juli 2011)

Man(n) lässt sich doch eigentlich grundsätzlich nichts am Telefon aufschwätzen, was man nicht benötigt.
Ich habe 100Min Frei im Monat und zahle dafür 4,95€. Diese nutze ich seltenst aus. Nur einmal war ich in Spanien (dort gelten auch die 100 Min) und habe doch dort öfters nach Hause telefoniert und so die Unsumme von 12,75 € auf meine Telefonrechnung gehabt. Das reichte sofort um mich anzurufen und mir einen neuen Tarif anzupreisen, der ja wesentlich günstiger wäre und ich nur 9,95€ dafür zahlen müsste. Die Anruferin war auch sehr penetrant und wurde erst ganz still, als ich ihr riet, mal meine Summen der letzten Monate zu prüfen und wenn sie dann mir was gutes tun möchte, mir den Tarif zum selben oder günstigeren Preis anzubieten, den ich sonst auf meinem Konto habe. Danach war dann plötzlich das Gespräch beendet.

Einfach hart bleiben und sich nicht beschwatzen lassen. Am Telefon hört sich doch immer alles so toll an aber niemand hat wirklich was zu Verschenken.
Und wenn ich permanent wieder angerufen werde, sage ich "LMAA" und lege auf. Dann sparen die sich irgendwann anzurufen, weil eben der Vermerk gemacht wird, "Kauft nichts, Zeitverschwendung"


----------



## Datwilli (11 August 2011)

Bei mir war der Mann am Telefon noch dreister. Erst erzählt er was von langer Treue zur Telekom. Dann erzählte er was von Angebot, Wochenende kostenlos telefonieren 3ct. pro Minute blablabla.
Kein Wort davon, dass das ein kostenpflichtiger Service ist, sondern nur eine Tarifänderung der Telekom. Wörtlich sagte er: das ist kein neuer Vertrag oder so etwas. Nur der Satz, sie sollten darauf achten, dass immer 4,95 € auf der Karte sind, hätte mich stutzig weden lassen müssen. Also eine glatte Abzocke am Telefon.
Ich habe mir gleich meine Vertragsdaten im Internet angesehen, und sieh da, das Feld Xtra Weekend
war angeklickt. Habe das erstmal abgewählt. Das werde ich in den nächsten Tagen weiter beobachten. Dann bekommt die Hotline aber was zu hören.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Alita (22 August 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch so einen Anruf bekommen und gleich zugesagt. (Wirklich sehr blöd) Naja, hier sind ein paar daten:
1. 4,99 musst du pro monat bezahlen
2. das wird dir nach ca 1 h abgezogen, vorrausgesetzt du hast soviel
3. ganz leicht zu stornieren (unter 2202, Kundenservice (ca.09ct/min))

Das war mein Erfahrungsbericht, hoffentlich hilft er einen.


----------



## Xanika (25 August 2011)

Bei mir hat die Telekom auch zig male probiert mich zu erreiche, was ihnen heute auch gelang. Hierbei meinte der Mitarbeiter auch, dass für die treuen Kunden ein Service eingerichtet wurde, damit sie am WE ins Dt. Festnetz sowie in D1-Netze telefonieren können, da angeblich diese Kunden nur geringfügig telefonieren und sie diese dazu mehr anregen wollen.
Bei mir hat der Typ auch so schnell gesprochen dass ich drei mal nachgefragt habe, ob ich wirklich nichts dafür bezahlen müsse und auch kein Haken dabei sei. Er meinte dann nur dass man eben mind. 4,95 € auf dem Konto haben muss und wenn dies der Fall ist, jedes Monat dieser Service aktiviert wird.  Dies wiederholte er auch als ich ihn ein letztes Mal fragte, ob mir dann die 4,95 € abgebucht werden pro Monat oder ich dies nur als Guthaben aufm Handy haben muss!

Schlussendlich hab ich dann ja gesagt, und er wiederholte irgendwelche AGB´s oder ähnliches, welche ich auch im Internet nachlesen kann (darüber hab ich allerdings nichts gefunden).
Nachdem ich jetzt danach gesucht habe und dann auf diese Beiträge in dem Forum gestoßen bin, hab ich (lt. dem Beitrag meines Vorgängers) beim Kundencenter angerufen und gemeint dass ich es stornieren möchte. Die Dame am Telefon meinte dann, dass der Kollege in meine Kontaktdaten geschrieben hat, dass ich nicht interessiert sei und somit keine Änderungen vorgenommen hat. 
Das entsprach zwar nicht dem was ich verstanden hab, aber gut... Die Dame meinte dann dass somit alles beim Alten ist und keine Änderungen vorgenommen wurden!
Mir kommt das alles immer noch koscher vor, dass sie mir bisher 4,95 € abgebucht haben, konnte ich auch ned wirklich nachvollziehen (wer kontrolliert schon täglich sein Xtra-Guthaben), aber wie es aussieht bin ich nochmal glimpflich davon gekommen....

Also hört auf den Rat von meinem Vorgänger und ruft beim Kundencenter an. Man bekommt nach dem Anruf auch noch eine SMS von dem Mitarbeiter, wo noch Kontaktdaten drinnen stehen -- notfalls eben nochmals mit dieser Person kontaktieren, falls was ned passt --

Ich hoffe mit dem Beitrag ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben!
Grüße


----------



## Peter_Pan (9 September 2011)

Ich hatte den gleichen Fall gestern. Ich habe am Telefon *ausdrücklich verneint*, dass ich irgend etwas abschließen/bestellen/ändern möchte. Trotzdem bekam ich gleich nach dem Gespräch genannte SMS und €5 von meiner Karte abgezogen.
Ich habe mit dem Kundencenter gesprochen. Der Mitarbeiter war sehr nett und sagte, dass dies eine Unverschämtheit ist und er das schon öfter hatte und hat mich gebeten mich schriftlich zu beschweren, damit sich dies endlich ändert.
Mann hat mir versichert der Betrag wird wieder gutgeschrieben (bis heute noch nicht passiert, habe vorhin erneut angerufen - ist wohl in Auftrag gegeben).

Daher bitte ich Euch dies auch zu tun! Denn wenn keiner was macht, ändert sich nichts. Je mehr Beschwerden eingehen, desto besser. Auch an bei den genannten anderen Stellen.

[email protected]
Tel.0228-1810

ausserdem habe ich dies der Verbraucherzentrale schriftlich gemeldet:
[email protected]

und eine Themenanfrage beim ZDF Verbrauchermagazin "WISO" gestellt:
[email protected]

Hier mein Schreiben - das braucht Ihr nur zu kopieren und abzuändern oder nach Euren Wünschen zu gestalten:

Guten Tag,

am xx.xx.2011, 13:33 Uhr rief ein T-Mobile Mitarbeiter auf meinem Mobilfunk an und wollte mir die x-tra weekend flat verkaufen. Ich sagte, dass ich sie nicht möchte und bekomme 1 Minute später folgende SMS: "Vielen Dank für die Buchung von Xtra Weekend. Die Option steht Ihnen in Kürze nach Erhalt dieser SMS zur Verfügung."
In gleichem Atemzug hat man einfach €5,- von meinem Guthaben abgezogen.
Dies ist eine bodenlose Frechheit!
Wie können Sie es wagen, ohne mein Einverständis Geld von meinem Konto abzubuchen. Nicht nur ohne mein Einverständnis, sondern sogar GEGEN MEINEN WILLEN und meinen ausdrücklichen Ausspruch gegen eine Änderung/Zusatz irgendeines Tarifs.
Nun musste ich auf meine Kosten bei T-Mobile anrufen und die Sache rückgängig machen, was mich Geld und Zeit gekostet hat. Es ist unerhört, mit welchen Mitteln Ihr Unternehmen arbeitet!!
Nachdem ein anderer Mitarbeiter dies wieder rückgänging gemacht hat, mir nun zusagte, dass die abgezogenen €5,- mir spät. bis morgen wieder (was auch eine Unverschämtheit ist. Sie stehlen mir Geld und ich muss auf die Rückgabe warten!!!??!) gutgeschrieben werden + €5 als Entschuldigung. Was mich dieses Gespräch und dieses Schreiben an Zeit und Geld gekostet hat, um einen Betrug Ihrerseits rückgängig zu machen, ist ein Unverschämtheit. Dies machen auch €5,- nicht wieder gut. Wenn das Geld bis morgen nicht auf meinem Konto ist, werde ich in dieser Sache weitergehen und dies einem Anwalt übergeben.

Es kann nicht sein, dass so ein Betrug in Deutschland möglich ist! Dagegen sollten wir etwas unternehmen.


----------



## Frops (15 September 2011)

Habe das gleiche gestern auch erlebt.
Nun meine Frage, woher weiss ich ob die Telekom sich die 5,00 Euro von meinem Guthaben abgebucht hat? Es ist ja die Rede von einem Monat ohne Gebühr und da ich den Anruf erst gestern hatte und heute gleich nach der schriftlichen Bestätigung der Telekom per Post Widerruf eingelegt habe, müsste das ganze doch ohne Gebühren gewesen sein, die können sich ja nicht gleich nach ihrem Anruf das Geld abbuchen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Peter_Pan (15 September 2011)

Checke dein Guthaben. Bei mir wurde es umgehend abgebucht.


----------



## Frops (16 September 2011)

Habe gestern per Email das Ganze Widerrufen und heute kam die schriftliche Bestätigung per Post das es beendet wurde und ich hatte tatsächlich die 4,99 Euro wieder mehr Guthaben.
Ging alles ganz unkompliziert, aber eine Frechheit von der Telekom ist es dennoch, da das Ganze ja als kostenlos angeboten wurde.


----------



## SabineDunkel (6 Januar 2012)

große Verarsche. ich habe die fünf millionen Anrufe der Telekom auf mein Handy immer ignoriert. gerade weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass bei den "tollen Angeboten" eine Ablehnung bei die Telekom ignoriert wird und in ein Zusage umgewandelt wird.
nützt aber auch nichts. habe jetzt auch wider Willen den Xtra Weekend an der Backe :-(
habe ich nie gewollt!
habe nun eine Mail hingeschrieben. mal sehen, was passiert. wenn nichts, werde ich den Anbieter ganz schnell wechseln.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2012)

SabineDunkel schrieb:


> wenn nichts, werde ich den Anbieter ganz schnell wechseln.


Um ggf vom Regen in die Traufe zu geraten. Mach dir keine zu großen  Hoffnungen:
Es gibt keine  wirklich verbraucherfreundlichen Betreiber. Im Abzocken sind die sich alle einig.


----------



## Kurzzeitgast (26 Januar 2012)

Mir ist auch der "Weekend" Tarif der angeblich kostenfrei sei, aufgedrängt worden. Nach einer Karten aufladung war dann der Betrag um 4,99 € kleiner als erwartet. Nachdem ich mich bei der Hotline schlau gemacht habe, sendete ich eine Beschwerde an [email protected]
Noch am gleichen Tag kam eine Antwort-Mail: "Wir möchten uns für die schlechte Beratung ausdrücklich entschuldigen. Der Vorgang wird derzeit intern geprüft. 
Selbstverständlich wurden 2x 4,95 Euro Ihrem Kartenguthaben wieder gutgeschrieben."

Das nenne ich kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Gast 0815 (17 Februar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

meine Mutter fragte mich gestern was es mit einer SMS von T-Online auf sich hatte, die sie, sobald das Guthaben ihrer Xtracard aufgebraucht war, bekam. Nach einfachem Googlen bin ich sofort auf den Tread hier gestoßen. 
Meine Mutter sagte mir dann, dass sie vor gut 2 Jahren einmal einen solchen Anruf bekam. Da sie ihr Handy kaum nutze wollte sie die Xtra Weekend Option auf keinen Fall abschließen und blieb hartnäckig bei einem Nein, worauf die Dame von dem Call Center einfach aufgelegt hatte. Die darauf folgenden SMS hat meine Mutter für Werbung gehalten, da sie ja eindeutig Nein gesagt hatte.

Heute habe ich unter der 0228-1810 bei dem Kundenservice angerufen. Dort wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass der Tarif seit März 2009 gebucht sei. Ich bat dann darum, dass dieser entfernt wird und wollte noch den Namen des Mitarbeiters von dem damaligen Gespräch wissen. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass dieser nicht bekannt sei und es keine Möglichkeit gäbe den herauszubekommen. Es wurde mir jedoch auf Nachfragen mitgeteilt, dass keine Fremd Call Center für T-Mobile arbeiten.
Als ich die Dame dann nach einer posttalischen Anschrift des Kundendservices fragte, verwies sie auf Homepage. Und als ich sie nocheinmal nach ihrem Namen fragte, da sie den am Anfang des Gespräches sehr schnell und undeutlich aussprach, legte sie einfach auf...

Ich hoffe jetz allerdings, dass wenigstens die Weekend Option abgebucht ist. Weiterhin werde ich erstmal eine Anzeige wegen Betrug machen. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Erfolg aufgrund der Verjährungsfristen gering erscheinen, so kostet mich dieses nichts und geht wenigstesn in die Statistik. Und je mehr anzeigen bei T-Mobile einfliegen, desto großer wird die Geschichte. 

Ich werde den Tread hier im Auge behalten und über alles weiter hier Berichten.

Mfg


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2012)

Gast 0815 schrieb:


> ... Weiterhin werde ich erstmal eine Anzeige wegen Betrug machen...


Schön ...
... und wie willst Du beweisen was abgelaufen ist?



Gast 0815 schrieb:


> ...Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Erfolg aufgrund der Verjährungsfristen gering erscheinen...


Geringer als gering, sozusagen nicht einmal ansatzweise vorhanden



Gast 0815 schrieb:


> ...so kostet mich dieses nichts und geht wenigstesn in die Statistik...


Das ist in dem Fall reine Egopflege und beschäftigt sinnlos die Mitarbeiter der Strafverfolgungsbehörden und hält sie von sinnvollen Aufgaben ab.



Gast 0815 schrieb:


> ...Und je mehr anzeigen bei T-Mobile einfliegen, desto großer wird die Geschichte...


Sowas stampft der StA sofort ein ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## blowfish (17 Februar 2012)

Gast 0815 schrieb:


> Und je mehr anzeigen bei T-Mobile einfliegen, desto großer wird die Geschichte.
> 
> Ich werde den Tread hier im Auge behalten und über alles weiter hier Berichten.
> 
> Mfg


Und noch eins, eine Strafanzeige geht nur gegen eine juristische Person, was aber die T-Mobile nun mal nicht ist.


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2012)

Gut, DAS wäre im Zweifelsfall eine Definitionsfrage wie das der StA dann weiterverfolgt. Hier ist die Unterscheidung jetzt Erbsenzählerei.
Nur in diesem Fall ist ja schon mal nullkommanull des Hergangs belegt. Außer daß der Tarif gebucht wurde.
Die einzige Chance wäre  den Nachweis zu verlangen daß die Mutter ordnungsgemäß über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurde und dann u.U. den Widerruf zu erklären.
Ob sich das aber letztendlich rentiert ist mal grad die Frage ...


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gast 0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weiterhin werde ich erstmal eine Anzeige wegen Betrug machen
> ...


Deren Aufgabe es mit an Sicherheit grenzende Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ist, diese Angelegenheit zu klären - dafür wären zivile Gerichte da!


----------

